# Sunrise from my front porch in the country.



## seabreezy (Oct 30, 2013)

I just thought I would share the view from my front porch some early mornings. This looks out over the cotton/corn field across the street, and the church off in the distance. The sunsets from my back porch are just as beautiful!


----------



## Anne (Oct 30, 2013)

Very pretty, seabreezy!!   Thanks for sharing it - I love sunsets and sunrises, but with so many trees right around us, don't get to enjoy them fully anymore.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful!! :coolpics:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful Seabreezy...You're so lucky to have such a majestic view.


----------



## drifter (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice shot.


----------

